# Audio dropouts on The Mockingjay part 1



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

So we watched the Mockingjay part 1 this afternoon and in several spots the audio dropped out for just a split second. It only ever happend during quiet scenes at camera angle cuts. Anyone else have this?

Second question is with the Dolby Atamos does a person have to select the non Atamos track if you don't have an Atamos capable system?


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> So we watched the Mockingjay part 1 this afternoon and in several spots the audio dropped out for just a split second. It only ever happend during quiet scenes at camera angle cuts. Anyone else have this?
> 
> Second question is with the Dolby Atamos does a person have to select the non Atamos track if you don't have an Atamos capable system?


I didn't have any audio drop outs that I noticed.

You can just select the Atmos track, and it will give you 7.1 for non Atmos units. :T


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks, the first time it did it was when she was in her old house and the cat came in through the window. Just as the camera cuts from the cat back to her it drops out for just a split second and again twice more before she left again when they were at district 12 for the first time and in other quiet parts through the rest of the movie.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

tonyvdb said:


> Thanks, the first time it did it was when she was in her old house and the cat came in through the window. Just as the camera cuts from the cat back to her it drops out for just a split second and again twice more before she left again when they were at district 12 for the first time and in other quiet parts through the rest of the movie.


Does it do it every time at the same spots...or was it just one time that it happened? I am wondering if it was just a hiccup.


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Yup, same spots each time.
I have not seen an update in a while for my panasonic bd player. I wonder if it's in need of a fix?


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

I've heard of this on some disks. Never found the cause naturally lol. 
Yeah select atmos track. It just plays the 7.1 core.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

If it is dropping out i would say it is defective... Take it back to the store, and get a replacement. If you can record the drop out it might make it easier to return. :T


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> So we watched the Mockingjay part 1 this afternoon and in several spots the audio dropped out for just a split second. It only ever happend during quiet scenes at camera angle cuts. Anyone else have this?
> 
> Second question is with the Dolby Atamos does a person have to select the non Atamos track if you don't have an Atamos capable system?



for the Atmos question, no you don't have to choose another track. choose Atmos and it plays the 7.1 Dolby TrueHD core



ellisr63 said:


> If it is dropping out i would say it is defective... Take it back to the store, and get a replacement. If you can record the drop out it might make it easier to return. :T



that won't help. this isn't a disc defect, but rather a defect in 7.1 TrueHD encoding that's been known for years. certain players have a decoder chip that has a problems with 7.1 TrueHD (and only 7.1) when playing back with certain receivers. and audio dropouts. It's been a problem with titles like the Total Recall remake, about a dozen Disney titles and some of the Atmos titles because of the 7.1 TrueHD core. not much can be done except getting a different player or receiver. the audio dropouts happen a lot on my onkyo 605 + BDP S590 but not with my yamaha 775


----------



## tonyvdb (Sep 5, 2007)

Thanks Mike, that was my thought as well. Its only the second time I have heard this and yes the other was Total recall now that you mention it. It was hardly noticeable, literally a tenth of a second.


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Wow, I must be lucky. The 'ol PS3 has never flinched!


----------



## Mike Edwards (Mar 10, 2011)

tonyvdb said:


> Thanks Mike, that was my thought as well. Its only the second time I have heard this and yes the other was Total recall now that you mention it. It was hardly noticeable, literally a tenth of a second.


yeah, it's not COMMON due to 7.1 TrueHD tracks being rare. most 7.1 tracks have a tendency to be DTS-HD MA so it's not something that's everywhere. Also it has to do with certain receivers and decoding the flags properly from certain players, so again, that trims the commonality of it down a bit



willis7469 said:


> Wow, I must be lucky. The 'ol PS3 has never flinched!



it all depends on what player is mated with what receiver. same player on two different receivers will yield different results. if someone DOES have a problem, switching from sending out bitstream to PCM will fix it 99% of the time


----------



## willis7469 (Jan 31, 2014)

Interesting. My avr is an onkyo 808. I only use pcm. I like the menu button sounds and director commentary etc. (it USED to be bitstream wouldn't allow these, not sure if this is true still) I don't care if the display says DTS HD-ma etc.


----------

